# Concentrates in the east rand



## Tanja (7/4/17)

Does anyone know where I can buy some top up concentrates in the east rand? I ran out of TFA peanut butter and FA strawberry... and don't want to place an online order just for those 2. Vaperite in Edenvale don't have... I can try Bedfordview... but was wondering if anyone else around edenvale sells them?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kittyjvr1 (7/4/17)

Sorry just in boksbirg opposite vapehub placed called HDCabeling 
Try i do get min from them

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/17)

Have moved this to "Who has stock" for you @Tanja - so vendors can respond directly
Might help


----------



## Tanja (7/4/17)

Silver said:


> Have moved this to "Who has stock" for you @Tanja - so vendors can respond directly
> Might help


Perfect thanks! I'm not that good at navigating this site just yet...  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bizkuit (7/4/17)

Tanja said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy some top up concentrates in the east rand? I ran out of TFA peanut butter and FA strawberry... and don't want to place an online order just for those 2. Vaperite in Edenvale don't have... I can try Bedfordview... but was wondering if anyone else around edenvale sells them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Try vapeowave in boksburg down rietfontein road past the high school or vaperite in bedfordview

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (7/4/17)

Try Vapehyper. Free delivery 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (7/4/17)

Tockit said:


> Try Vapehyper. Free delivery
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


That's where I ordered from... but need some tomorrow... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tockit (7/4/17)

Tanja said:


> That's where I ordered from... but need some tomorrow...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Aah OK. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kittyjvr1 (8/4/17)

HD Cableing sell vape o wave and Flavour West in Boksburg






Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (8/4/17)

Tanja said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy some top up concentrates in the east rand? I ran out of TFA peanut butter and FA strawberry... and don't want to place an online order just for those 2. Vaperite in Edenvale don't have... I can try Bedfordview... but was wondering if anyone else around edenvale sells them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Our Bedford Village shop should have TFA peanut butter and a few strawberry versions from Capella and TFA but not FA. We have around 150 concentrate flavours at Bedford Village so hopefully you will find something that will work for you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (8/4/17)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Our Bedford Village shop should have TFA peanut butter and a few strawberry versions from Capella and TFA but not FA. We have around 150 concentrate flavours at Bedford Village so hopefully you will find something that will work for you


Thank you! I was there just now and got what I needed... plus some more... hahaha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

